

Django 1.7 release candidate 2 - gandalfar
https://www.djangoproject.com/weblog/2014/jul/27/17rc2/

======
bobx11
1.6 and 1.7 have made me really enjoy working with django again

~~~
glynjackson
Me too. I'm so happy that South is now baked into the 1.7 release.

